# Xfinity Stream Beta on the Tivo Stream 4k at launch?



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

Not "soon," but does it have the Xfinity Stream Beta app yet?

I just got the cheapest roku at Christmas so I could get rid of my crappy comcast digital converter on my bedroom TV. Main Living Room TV has my Lifetimed Launch 500gb Bolt.

I am used to no On Demand, since it went away on my Bolt some time ago. I was waiting on the darn AppleTV Tivo stream app, because I have an AppleTV wired to ethernet in the wall behind the bedroom TV. That was a year wasted...

Anyway, I don't want a Mini, I can't stand apps on my Bolt. I just need he Xfinity Stream Beta, especially if it works smoother than my cheap roku. I know my internet wifi could be the main culprit, but the roku drops out a lot when I use the xfinity app. Plus I would love a peanut remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don’t see it.

You might be able to side load it though


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

squiredogs said:


> Not "soon," but does it have the Xfinity Stream Beta app yet?
> 
> I just got the cheapest roku at Christmas so I could get rid of my crappy comcast digital converter on my bedroom TV. Main Living Room TV has my Lifetimed Launch 500gb Bolt.
> 
> ...


My understanding was only Roku had the Xfinity Stream Beta app.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Doesn’t work. I posted in one of the other threads. I tried to side load it and it didn’t work. Funny I’m in the same boat as you one of the main apps I use is Xfinity Stream and hoped to replace my crappy Roku


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

squiredogs said:


> Not "soon," but does it have the Xfinity Stream Beta app yet?
> 
> I just got the cheapest roku at Christmas so I could get rid of my crappy comcast digital converter on my bedroom TV. Main Living Room TV has my Lifetimed Launch 500gb Bolt.
> 
> ...


I have the cheapest Roku stick and it works 100% with the Xfinity app. It's likely your WiFi.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

If the Xfinity app worked on this that may have given enough reason to keep it. As it is I think this streamers going back Unopened.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

justinw said:


> Doesn't work. I posted in one of the other threads. I tried to side load it and it didn't work. Funny I'm in the same boat as you one of the main apps I use is Xfinity Stream and hoped to replace my crappy Roku


Darn, I figured they wouldn't play nice.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

schatham said:


> I have the cheapest Roku stick and it works 100% with the Xfinity app. It's likely your WiFi.


Yeah, I might as well put my resources into some mesh setup to something. It's only the bedroom TV anyway. Thanks


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

shwru980r said:


> My understanding was only Roku had the Xfinity Stream Beta app.


 Roku and some Samsung and LG TVs.

Xfinity Stream App on Xfinity TV Partner Devices FAQs - Xfinity

A pretty broad array of Roku's listed as supported. ( but few Roku TV variants ). If the list expanded to Sony/HiSense ( AndroidTV ) later than perhaps the Stream 4K would get a 'free ride'. I suspect though that Xfinity app will have a quite explicit 'whitelist' of equipment it will run on though.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

ElT60 said:


> Roku and some Samsung and LG TVs.
> 
> Xfinity Stream App on Xfinity TV Partner Devices FAQs - Xfinity
> 
> A pretty broad array of Roku's listed as supported. ( but few Roku TV variants ). If the list expanded to Sony/HiSense ( AndroidTV ) later than perhaps the Stream 4K would get a 'free ride'. I suspect though that Xfinity app will have a quite explicit 'whitelist' of equipment it will run on though.


Plus it's a beta app, so Xfinity could pull the app anytime they want to like Tivo did with their beta fire tv app.


----------



## iloveluci (Jun 1, 2020)

squiredogs said:


> Not "soon," but does it have the Xfinity Stream Beta app yet?
> 
> I just got the cheapest roku at Christmas so I could get rid of my crappy comcast digital converter on my bedroom TV. Main Living Room TV has my Lifetimed Launch 500gb Bolt.
> 
> ...


There is a work around. Look for an older app version 4.0 the newer 5.0 locks up.


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

shwru980r said:


> Plus it's a beta app, so Xfinity could pull the app anytime they want to like Tivo did with their beta fire tv app.


 I think Beta more so has to do with them not charging a fee to use the app. That is probably the bigger change later. That it isn't long term a way to duck the "box fee" per TV. Don't want to charge that now because it is half baked and folks will get 'salty' paying for something that isn't done.


----------

